# Protection Dog training in NC



## KnittirB (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm looking for a reputable dog trainer in the Fayetteville NC area that will do both basic training and protection training. Any help would be appreciated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Sending you a pm


----------



## Darren2711 (Jan 5, 2014)

I too am in Fayetteville and am looking for the same info.


----------

